# The works of Richard Strauss.



## Steber (Jul 11, 2014)

I have just been listening to The Alpine Symphony by Richard Strauss. Dramatic, with some beautiful passages. Could the forum give any recommendations concerning the works of Richard Strauss? 
Perhaps you could advise me regarding your favourite works by this composer.
Thank you. Steber.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Vier letzte Lieder (Four last songs)
Metamorphosen
Don Juan
Till Eulenspiegel's lustige Streiche
Also sprach Zarathustra
Don Quixote


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Selected Works of Richard Strauss, some of my favourites being:

Tone Poems (Don Quixote, Also Sprach Zarathustra...)
Metamorphosen
Le bourgeous gentilhomme, suite


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Actually, Also Sprach Zarathustra is the only one I've listened to so far. I'm interested in following this thread as well.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The works I tend to listen to are:

- Burleske, for instance with Argerich or Barry Douglas
- Piano Quartet & the miniature Arabischer Tanz for piano quartet
- Till Eulenspiegel
- 4 Letzte Lieder
- Metamorphosen for Strings

EDIT: There are other very good orchestral songs by him, but so far I don´t now them well enough.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Yes. The 4 Last Songs for me is Strauss' best music. He hit the heights with this one!


----------



## Symphonical (Mar 15, 2013)

Ein Heldenleben. Always Ein Heldenleben.


----------



## schigolch (Jun 26, 2011)

_Capriccio_ is my favorite Strauss's work.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

In terms of Richard Strauss's non-operatic music, I favour the symphonic poems in general, but I also like the later output such as Metamorphosen for strings and the two wind concertos. I also like the work for one-handed piano and orchestra entitled Panathanaenzug ('All-Athenian Games'). The only orchestral work I can't get really get on with is the Symphonia domestica, of which I think there is too much smug self-indulgence. 

For anyone wanting most of the mature orchestral output in one hit, I'd recommend the Rudolf Kempe/Dresden 9-disc box set on EMI (re-issued on Warner last year).


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

and his operas too (maybe leave Salome and Elektra for a couple of months time - they *are* wonderful, but they will give your ears a good rattling - and your grey cells too) .... try Die Frau Ohne Schatten - it is full of wonderful moments (there is a great version conducted by Karl Bohm on DG) or Capriccio (as mentioned earlier)


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

joen_cph said:


> EDIT: There are other very good orchestral songs by him, but so far I don´t now them well enough.


As far as songs go (other than the four last songs), try:
Zueignung, Op.10/1
Allerseelen, Op.10/8
Standchen, Op.17/2
all of Op.27 (esp. Morgen)
Befreit, Op.39/4
Wiegenlied, Op.41/1


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Concerning the "other" orchestral songs, it is rather strange that they have been so little recorded. An interesting one is op.51,1 "Das Thal", for instance, for bass

There´s a 3CD set on the Nightingale label, some of them being sung by Gruberova, but generally of varying quality as regards the singers.


----------



## Perotin (May 29, 2012)

Der Abend op. 34 is extremely interesting work, it sounds very modern.


----------



## GioCar (Oct 30, 2013)

My favourite among his operas are Salome, Die Frau ohne Schatten, Der Rosekavalier and Capriccio.
Salome in particular is one of my favourite operas "tout court"

Re. non-opera works, Vier letzte Lieder, Metamorphosen, Don Juan and Tod und Verklaerung as possibly my top choices, but I tend to prefer Strauss for his operas. Salome is a masterpiece, imo


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

It this is your initial hearing of a Richard Strauss work, before you dive head first into Strauss Leider and opera I would recommend more orchestral works first. Ein Heldenleben springs to mind as the next work to hear.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

I'm not a huge Strauss fan, though I've been listening to his music more in the past couple of years. 

My favorite pieces are
Four last songs
Metamorphosen
Till Eulenspiegel 
Don Quixote

I can't make much sense out of Also Sprach Zarathustra


----------



## drpraetorus (Aug 9, 2012)

as a way to dip your toe into Salome, listen to "The Dance of the Seven Veils"


----------



## Steber (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you to everyone for your replies. Steber


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Till and Tod are my fav of the tone poems.
Metamorphosen is heavy but quite profound.

Of the Concertos, the first Horn Concerto and the oboe Concerto are staples. I'll also add the Burlseke for Piano and Orchestra, 

Of the operas, I don't know them too well but Der Rosenkavalier and Salome are arguably the most popular.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

I think my first Strauss recording was an lp featuring Don Juan, Death & Transfiguration, and Till. I still think those 3 Tone Poems are an excellent introduction to his music. From there I would add Zarathustra and Heldenleben.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I like the Sinfonia Domestica. Deserves to be heard more often.

I have a terrific live performance of it with Bruno Walter conducting the New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Steber (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you hpowders.
I've just listened to the Four Last Songs. They are intensely beautiful. I completely agree with you.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

For today, anyway._ ;D_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Steber said:


> Thank you hpowders.
> I've just listened to the Four Last Songs. They are intensely beautiful. I completely agree with you.


You're welcome!

My favorite performance of the Four Last Songs is by Gundula Janowitz with von Karajan/Berlin.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

hpowders said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> My favorite performance of the Four Last Songs is by Gundula Janowitz with von Karajan/Berlin.


Love it.

-- But I love the Schwarzkopf/Szell more. _;D_


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Marschallin Blair said:


> Love it.
> 
> -- But I love the Schwarzkopf/Szell more. _;D_


I haven't heard this one. I will add it to my list. Thanks!!


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't know why the Sinfonia Domestica is not played more often. It is a great work. I've never like Quixote much.


----------



## Tsaraslondon (Nov 7, 2013)

hpowders said:


> I haven't heard this one. I will add it to my list. Thanks!!


The Janowitz/Karajan is a thing of beauty, no doubt about it, and I love it too, but the Schwarzkopf/Szell adds a layer of deeper meaning not encountered elsewhere. They remind us that these songs are not just beautiful vocalise, but Lieder, with texts, and that these texts have a meaning. There are plenty of lovely recordings out there, and I enjoy so many of them on so many levels, but the Schwarzkopf/Szell is always the one I return to in the end. One of my desert island discs.


----------



## Guest (Sep 16, 2014)

Get the Reiner/CSO recording of Also Sprach Zarathustra and Ein Heldenleben.

4 Letzte Lieder is essential - I will add my voice to the Janowitz/Karajan recommendation, although honestly I haven't heard Schwarzkopf/Szell - why, I can't fathom, as I love them both.

Then the Burleske.

I don't know the operas, but Der Rosenkavalier is usually ranked very highly.


----------



## Marschallin Blair (Jan 23, 2014)

DrMike said:


> Get the Reiner/CSO recording of Also Sprach Zarathustra and Ein Heldenleben.
> 4 Letzte Lieder is essential - I will add my voice to the Janowitz/Karajan recommendation, although honestly I haven't heard Schwarzkopf/Szell - why, I can't fathom, as I love them both.
> 
> Then the Burleske.
> ...


Well, sure. That's standard issue. Ha. Ha. Ha. Ha. Thumbs-up.

But as far as _Ein Heldenleben_ goes, the most heroic reading with the best horns EV-A in "A Hero's Deeds in Battle"-- at least for my time and emotional involvement-- is the Kempe/Staatskapelle Dresden on EMI.


----------



## Steber (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you to Symphonical for the link to Ein Heldenleben.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

The tone poems are essential and _Four Last Songs _ are beautiful. Others have suggested those. I will simply say I really like some of Strauss' chamber works as well. His early String Quartet and Piano Quartet Op. 13 along with his Piano Trio No. 2 in D are worth hearing.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I've always liked Ein Heldenleben. Hardly ever see it programmed anymore.


----------



## jflatter (Mar 31, 2010)

I am a Strauss devotee. I got into Strauss through the Der Rosenkavalier recording of Karajan with the Philharmonia. Karajan is excellent in a lot of Strauss. His Salomé is excellent along with Ein Heldenleben. The best recording of Vier Letze Lieder is the original one by Karl Bohm and Lisa Dela Casa who was possibly the greatest Strauss soprano in history. Karl Bohm's Elektra with the Dresden Statskapelle is the best as it brings the atonality of the score. As an alternative Christian Thielemann's recent account offers a more romantic account of the score with the same orchestra. I was lucky enough to hear them perform it live at the Semperoper. Karl Bohm's account of Capriccio in Munich is excellent as well.


----------



## jimsumner (Jul 7, 2013)

This is a pretty substantial bargain.

http://www.amazon.com/Strauss-Orche...&qid=1411354984&sr=1-1&keywords=Kempe+Strauss


----------

